# Fake ID, Possession, Paraphernalia Waiver



## Showstopper (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok so I think one lousy, stupid night crushed all my aspirations to becoming a pj. ok now this story is weird and ongoing but here goes nothing...

I’m a college student, invited this girl to my car (both mine and her roommates were asleep) around midnight, her friends were in the back supposed to leave shortly, cops roll through and approached us, searched the car because it smelled like mj, they didn’t find any mj in the car so the girls were released, found my fake id in my wallet so I get arrested, later charged me with possession and paraphernalia because I guess the girl in the back threw a bag of mj in my trunk, which is weird because at the scene they said they didn’t find anything (told you this story is weird) so i get struck with those 3 things, fake Id charge, poss of mj, and paraphernalia.

My court hearing is in a month, the night truly changed my life, big financial blow, I had planned to join the Air Force and try out for pj upon graduation but now that dream seems unattainable with this situation.

I had joined the triathlon and swimming club to prepare myself and perfect my swimming but now i feel unmotivated in practices, I’m confused, and unsure where I want to go in life.

I had a vision but no more, I enjoy the civilian world, I do, I go out a lot and do those who have a “life” do but I just see the pj life more suited to who I truly am. To get paid to do the things they do? Sign me up, well if I can. Any input would help, I’m not banking on the military now but any input would help me if anything just mentally. Thanks


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 25, 2019)

So you started a new thread?  

nope that is not how it works.  You can wait until a staff member unlocks your other thread.


----------

